# Learned something new today.



## squatting dog (Dec 7, 2017)

Got some clippings from my mother today about my dad. I never knew much about his service record. (he never talked about it) Now I find he was a Navigator and bombardier on a B26 Marauder and he flew 73 bombing missions over Germany. Received the DFC with 2 silver and 1 bronze Oak Leaf Clusters. Now know the name of his plane.
"Queen of the Gremlins". with the ninth Air Force Unit. 
R.I.P dad.... I'm proud of you.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 7, 2017)

No wonder you're proud of him  Squatting Dog.

(I also flew Martin Marauders  during that same war  and country, as a pilot.  Not as many missions as your Dad though.)


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 7, 2017)

Yes, I'm guessing that was a lot of missions. I really didn't know. Read another clipping and he was shot down only one time but managed to land the plane in England. He got a neat ruptured duck pin in his belongings.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 7, 2017)

That is just wonderful. I'm glad your mom decided to show them to you. Sometimes things like that get lost in the shuffle after so many years.


----------

